# Might join a gym (1 problem/question)



## |30|3 (May 7, 2007)

I don't know how to work out... I'm just unsure of the whole routine and how to develop a weekly schedule and note my progress. Do I talk to someone there about it and will they help me? Is a membership just to use their stuff and extra for learning it? I realize gyms are probably different but what are your experiences from them, and have they bettered your quality of life?


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

Usually there are trainers there who can help you work out a personal routine. Sometimes they charge extra per hour, but after one or two sessions you will be able to do everything on your own.
It's really important to use the trainers. They are there to make sure you don't hurt yourself. It would be a shame if you started working out and then injured yourself.
Good luck with your workout!


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

To have a personal trainer at the gym will cost extra.
Do you have gym at a local school, maybe you can take some classes for gym.
if your trying to save money Id would try to find someone here that might be able to help you out on gym or exercise.


----------



## |30|3 (May 7, 2007)

Well I go to college that has a gym, but I'm a commuter and it's about an hour drive. I kinda want something more local that I won't have to schedule around my classes + I'm not sure how I would manage to change out into workout attire and bring it with me (yes I'm very naive when it comes to anything gym. Like would I rent a locker or something lol). Either way that all just seems way to uncomfortable for me at the moment. I just want to go there ready, and leave there without dealing with hassles (SA's a ***** like that).

Something local would give me incentive to workout during the weekends (found a good reason =) ) and become more comfortable in the gym environment since other gyms have times where few people come in or aren't as crowded. The school gym is ****ing insane most of the time.

I don't want to come off like a dumbass either when I'm signing up asking something like "how to work out this muscle? I need a program!" Joining a gym alone would be a huge kick in my SA's *** lol.


----------



## |30|3 (May 7, 2007)

All I need is like a pamphlet that tells me what to do and when to do it lol. Am I sounding dumb yet =(.


----------



## Freedom2010 (Jan 29, 2009)

Definitely work out. Working out feels so good, and once you start a fun routine, you will never want to stop 

If you need help, you can always get a personal trainer at the gym for guidence. Cheaper options are exercise videos that will show you how to do each of the exercise. You can also go on the internet and get books for information about fitness.

Good luck in starting a new workout routine. It will change your life


----------



## scaredtolive (Mar 19, 2009)

go to mens health on the internet. There's pictures of workout routines on there. The machines are pretty self explanatory. There is info on how to use many of them right on the machine.


----------



## roverred (Dec 23, 2007)

Sometimes they'll give you one or two training sessions for free. Online resources can help too:

www.exrx.net
www.bodybuilding.com , www.forum.bodybuilding.com I find the 
forum more helpful.

Take it slow and easy, just don't hurt yourself.


----------



## Aurora (Feb 27, 2009)

2 years ago I joined a gym. The first time I went in, I had a trainer 'specialize' a routine for me. She took me around to the machines and showed me how to use them. Then they give everyone a 'log book' specificaly designed for you, how long on each machine etc. I found the staff very helpful.
If your unsure of something, dont be afraid to ask staff. Its there job to teach you how to work out and motivate you.
It really does feel good to have somewhere to go to work out, because I know sitting at home 'thinking' about working out, doesnt work. If you have somewhere to go it motivates you a bit more. 
The only intimidating thing for me was the busy times of the day, such as 8am - 9am, 12pm - 1pm, 4pm - 7pm. Usually when 'motivated' people have time before or after work or on their lunch breaks. So I avoided these times!
It was intimidating the first couple of times I went. But after a while you can 'zone out' the people around you. Most people are too busy puffed out from working out to 'chat' or I found most people take ipods etc.
Now that I moved areas, Im thinking of joining the gym up the road. I need to loose 30kgs!
So my advice.. Go for it!


----------



## RagaMuffin (Mar 27, 2009)

I joined a gym last month, and went one time so far. It went well, but seems when I'm feeling down I think going to the gym will make me too anxious so I don't go. I decided to just take it slow for now, and make it a goal to go once a week, on Fridays. Other times I can work out at home or go for a hike, b/c I can be alone doing those things and feel more comfortable. 

Right now my goal is just to become familiar with the gym and equipment. I used to feel really stupid asking anyone for instructions about using a machine... but I decided to take it step by step instead of trying to figure everything out by myself. I started with the treadmill (which is really easy to use correctly), and I asked for instruction on one ab machine. I used that machine and then got back on the treadmill. Next time I go, I am going to ask for instruction on using another machine. I will practice that machine and then add one new one each time I go. That way I won't be bothering anyone to spend half an hour with me teaching me how to use the equipment... then later forget, feel stupid and discouraged, and stop going. I dont want to injure myself or look like a fool by doing it wrong. That's just how I'm looking at it. You can't be an expert at anything without taking the time to learn how to do it correctly. Working out in a gym requires learning the techniques, no one just 'knows' what to do right away.

Hope this helps! I'm going to go get ready to work out


----------



## new shoes (Oct 25, 2008)

it's not too bad actually, i mostly learned on my own, and plus all the machines at my gym have instructions so u know the proper form, movements, and which muscles u should be working while on it. u'll be a-okay....but at my gym, there are plenty of nice people who u can ask to help u out, so i'm sure someone wouldn't have a problem helping u out a bit if u need it, but like i said, most machines are self-explanatory and u'll get it in no time =)


----------

